

Madoff's Son Is Found Dead in Apparent Suicide - MikeCapone
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703518604576013273744399388.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Re-reading both the welcome guidelines:
<http://ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html>

and the more general guidelines: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

I do not feel this this is appropriate to Hacker News. If you feel otherwise
then I'd welcome the opportunity to learn.

